# Glitter Hearts - a magical transforming heroes RPG



## GregL (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello, the PDF for my new RPG - Glitter Hearts - is now available and print versions will be coming soon.

Glitter Hearts is an action-packed RPG in a fun filled world of everyday people who transform into powerful super heroes that fight off the forces of evil. Your character will try to find the balance between their everyday life needs and heeding the call to save the world. You and your friends will create your own hero, your own team, and even your own special mascot. With over 150 different moves to choose from, you can build your ideal magical hero that is uniquely you! 

Think along the lines of Power Rangers, Sailor Moon, and Captain Planet.












						Glitter Hearts - Leatherman Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Glitter Hearts - Glitter Hearts is an action-packed RPG in a fun filled world of everyday people who transform into powerful super heroes




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------

